# Looking for Group



## Mosaik (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finds bisher echt klasse!

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass man bei der "Zufälligen Suche" mit Leuten in einen Pool kommt, welche dem eigenen Item Lvl entsprechen.
Das mit der RND Suche funzt auch super, man muss sich net mehr um die Gruppe kümmern, sondern nur bissl warten und ab gehts. Dann gibs auch noch Embleme dazu top.
Zumindest bei meinen RND Versuchen habe ich sehr gute Spieler in den Gruppen gehabt.
Ich finde den Aufbau auch echt komfortabel, wobei ich erst ne Weile nach dem Schlachtzugbrowser gesucht habe.
Was ich weniger gut finde (wohl aber technisch nicht möglich) das man selber keine Leute finden, aussuchen bzw. ansprechen kann wie früher, weil man niemanden sieht im LFG Tool.
Ich habe die drei neuen Instanzen gleich auf Hero über das LFG Tool gemacht hatten insg. 3 Wipes, wobei der eine nonhero war. Also bisher Daumen hoch.


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2009)

Random Daily ausprobiert als Heiler, 5 Minuten bis zum Invite.
Ahn Kahet erwischt, kein Toter. Vermutlich bekommt man wirklich Leute auf ungefähr gleichem Equiplevel.

Ich finde es gut, am Wochenende wird dann mal das LFR Tool ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pmolurus (10. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Random Daily ausprobiert als Heiler, 5 Minuten bis zum Invite.
> Ahn Kahet erwischt, kein Toter. Vermutlich bekommt man wirklich Leute auf ungefähr gleichem Equiplevel.
> 
> Ich finde es gut, am Wochenende wird dann mal das LFR Tool ausprobiert
> ...



kann ich nur zustimmen. auch als heiler unterwegs gewesen allerding als low lv char. da war auf meinem server so gut wie keine ini gruppe zu finden und zack keine 2minuten gewartet Managruft erwischt lieft auch bombe und als belohnung gibts sogar schöne items (statt marken) klasse sache bisher


----------



## Éothain (10. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich eigentlich auch net beschweren. Gestern in kurzer Zeit 10 Inis gemacht. Soviele hatte ich lange nicht an einem Tag. Man spart ja jetzt auch einiges an zeit da man nicht mehr an- und abreisen muss. Für leute die nicht questen oder Daylies machen vielleicht nicht so schön weil sie einiges von Azeroth nicht sehen, aber so habe ich mehr zeit für meine Quests nebenher.
Und ich muss auch sagen, dass die Leute mit denen ich unterwegs war durch die Bank alle Top waren und freundlich.


----------



## Helicon-Tirion (10. Dezember 2009)

Wir hatten gestern einen Heiler der wegen AddOns einen Relogg machen wollte. Er war von einem anderen Server und ist aus der Gruppe geflogen. Nun gab es natürlich keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihn wieder zu laden obwohl die 2 Inis davor (Wir haben uns durch die Neuen vorgearbeitet) alles glatt lief. 
Man muss sich wohl erst mal daran gewöhnen dass alte Gewohnheiten vielleicht nicht immer funktionieren. Das schöne an dem Tool war allerdings, dass wir in wenigen Sekunden Ersatz bekommen haben. Die Halle der Reflektionen war natürlich auch sehr gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erster Eindruck war sehr gut. Mal abwarten, wie es so läuft wenn die Neugier nachgelassen hat.


----------



## Windelwilli (10. Dezember 2009)

Helicon-Tirion schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern einen Heiler der wegen AddOns einen Relogg machen wollte. Er war von einem anderen Server und ist aus der Gruppe geflogen. Nun gab es natürlich keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihn wieder zu laden obwohl die 2 Inis davor (Wir haben uns durch die Neuen vorgearbeitet) alles glatt lief.
> Man muss sich wohl erst mal daran gewöhnen dass alte Gewohnheiten vielleicht nicht immer funktionieren. Das schöne an dem Tool war allerdings, dass wir in wenigen Sekunden Ersatz bekommen haben. Die Halle der Reflektionen war natürlich auch sehr gefragt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte gestern in PDC nonhero einen Disco vor dem Ritter und als ich wieder im Spiel war, war ich nicht mehr in der Gruppe. Hab jetzt aber keine Ahnung ob mich die Gruppe so schnell ersetzt hat oder das automatisch nach einem Disco passiert.


----------



## grimrott (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Tool ist einfach nur der HAMMER.
Gerade als Tank ist das nur noch Ini rein  / Ini raus / Ini rein usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte erst Angst die Leute würden sich wie die letzten Assis aufführen wenn Sie über das Tool mit völlig fremden Leuten in die Inis kommen aber muss sagen das es eher genau das Gegenteil bewirkt hat. Waren eigentlich alle sehr freundlich und hatte mit keiner Ini ein Problem.

Was ich allerdings extrem lächerlich finde, ist die Tatsache das da ernsthaft noch Menschen auf den Servern rumhängen die NICHTS vom neuen LFG Tool wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (10. Dezember 2009)

bin gestern auch mühelos durch die neuen Inis gekommen. allerdings hab ich jetzt schon von ein paar leuten gehört, dass es nicht immer top läuft. der gildenrekord liegt bei gundrak hero mit ner gruppe via suchtool bei 8 wipes und ner abgebrochenen ID.

so, wie es aussieht, vergleicht das tool level und gearscore, aber nicht ob das gear zur skillung passt. DD tanks sind bei uns jetzt schon einigen untergekommen.


----------



## Cellien (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die Leute waren gut und nett, eq auch ok. Ohne Regpausen durch die Heros gegangen, das hatte schon was.
Habe von DDs erfahren das sie so 5 min in der Warteschlange sind. Ich als Tank muss keine Sekunde warten dann steht schon ne Gruppe bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nen gutes System, allerdings bekommt man zu schnell Marken, und dann gleich Truimph..


----------



## -Baru- (10. Dezember 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> DD tanks sind bei uns jetzt schon einigen untergekommen.



hihi. Das erinnert an den Thread von Hexacoatl ^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134606


----------



## Gartarus (10. Dezember 2009)

Naja das einzig negative was ich erlebt das sich einer bschwert hat das alle Bedarf auf ne gefrorene Kugel gemacht haben ausser er Gier xD
Sonst Genial!


----------



## Madhoschi (10. Dezember 2009)

Finde das Tool auch sehr nett, vor allem weil es so freundlich war, als "random Hero Daily" Halle der Reflexionen auszuwählen, obwohhl ich vorher schon auf Hero da drin war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Eine Gildenkollegin hatte wenigr Glück, die musste Occulus gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. Dezember 2009)

Da ich im Augenblick twinke und mit dem Char derzeit bereit bin für Todesminen, Burg Schattenfang und ähnlichen Inis, schätze ich das Tool als sehr gut ein. In 5 Minuten habe ich zwar keine Gruppe gefunden, aber viel länger als 10- 15 Min. dauert es meistens nicht. Ein wirklicher Segen, der mir gestern abend 2 Runs durch die Todesminen beschert hat. Dafür hätte ich ohne das Tool 3 Tage suchen müssen - und dann nicht mal mit Erfolgsgarantie.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Dezember 2009)

Cellien schrieb:


> und dann gleich Truimph..



wieso gleich ? das sind halt die alten eroberungs für "alte" items


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Dezember 2009)

naja hab gestern n paar eher weniger gute leute erwischt :/ equipttechnisch waren die klasse aber spielerisch :/

aber ansonst super als tank keien 3 sec bis zum inv >.<


----------



## RedShirt (10. Dezember 2009)

> Naja das einzig negative was ich erlebt das sich einer bschwert hat das alle Bedarf auf ne gefrorene Kugel gemacht haben ausser er Gier xD



Das wird glaub ich je Server unterschiedlich gehandhabt (Gewohnheit).

Heute früh auch wegen sowas böses Blut gegeben bei einem Bekannten.

Das sind Sachen, wo man sich notfalls vorher kurz noch absprechen muß... aber das ist ja so auch bei rnd-grps auf demselben Server so gewesen.


----------



## pie (10. Dezember 2009)

Jop Prima tool aber bei einer sache muss ich wiedersprechen das schlachtzug tool gibt es nämlich noch undzwar ist es da zu finden wo auch die schlachtzuggruppe angezeigt wird.

Ps: hab 1,5 stunden in den 3 neuen innis verbracht trotz rnd gruppe war echt fix erledigt.


----------



## Beeani (10. Dezember 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern in PDC nonhero einen Disco vor dem Ritter und als ich wieder im Spiel war, war ich nicht mehr in der Gruppe. Hab jetzt aber keine Ahnung ob mich die Gruppe so schnell ersetzt hat oder das automatisch nach einem Disco passiert.


Also ich hatte gestern als Tank einen in der PDC Hero Random Gruppe der direkt beim Schwarzen Ritter einen Disconnect hatte, vielleicht warst du das? Wir haben nach dem legen des Bosses noch gewartet als sich nichts getan hat haben wir die Gruppe aufgelöst, sorry haben dich aber nicht rausgeworfen ;-) wußten nicht was los war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Ding ist der absolute Kracher... habs sogar mit verschiedenen Twinks versucht und hatte tatsächlich auch Gruppen gefunden, und das in einer akzeptablen Zeit.

Wahnsinn... 

Am geilsten finde ich aber den Port direkt in die Instanz... endlich kann man auch mal die Todesminen als Hordler besuchen ohne stundenlang durch die Gegend zu rennen.

EDIT:
Beim disconnect bleibst du natürlich in der Gruppe... du bist also entweder rausgeworfen worden oder die Gruppe hat sich, wie mein Vorredner ja sagt, aufgelöst.


----------



## WHIGGA (10. Dezember 2009)

Hammer tool !
da hatt Blizz mal was gutes gebaut xD-Daumen hoch

bis jetzt nur gute leute erwischt - naja gibt ja auch keine schlechten ...
MfG


----------



## valibaba (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte auch nur gutes Erlebt und gehört und die Wartezeiten sind schön kurz... las DD hatte ich zwischen 2-6min. eine Gruppe und als Tank konnte ich schon unter 1min. einer gruppe Beitreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi ... Ich war nie mit jemandem in der gruppe der den Item lvl 230 +/- 10 über oder unterschritten hatte... 



> Naja das einzig negative was ich erlebt das sich einer bschwert hat das alle Bedarf auf ne gefrorene Kugel gemacht haben ausser er Gier xD


Wir haben das im Vorraus abgemacht... auf unserem server war IMMER bedarf und ich habe zum ersten mal mit gier darum würfeln müssen, weil es die anderen auch so machen auf ihren serevern xDD 


Ich bekam sogar ein Kompliment über einen Whisper von nem gruppenmitglied, dass er gar nicht wusste, dass so gut PVE equipte Spieler auf PvP-Servern giebt ^^. Tja... es heisst ned unbedingt, dass wenn man auf einem PvP-Server spielt kein PvE betrieben wird... WoW ist und war schon immer ein PvE spiel mit kleinen manchmal auch etwas grösseren PvP ergüssen...


----------



## LongD (10. Dezember 2009)

Find das system echt gut, habe es gestern zwar nicht sooo viel getestet aber was ich gesehen habe war gut.

Aber ich hatte folgendes Problem:

Wollte die zufällige hero-ini für die zwei embleme machen. Hatte davor die neuen 3 inis schon auf hero druchgemacht. 

Ich geh also in die suche, 1 sec später gruppe voll, ladebalken für eine der neuen inis kam. Aber da ich ja ID hatte konnte ich da nicht rein und alle standen in dalaran. Hatte dann den 15 minuten buff, bei dem ich nicth mehr in das tool komme. 

Hatte sowas auch schon jemand?


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2009)

finde das Tool auch sehr gut.
Allerdings ist es schade, daß man nicht mehr nach 5er und Raid gleichzeitig suchen kann. 
Naja, die 15min Sperre ist ärgerlich, aber nicht wert sich darüber aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Des Weiteren kann man vorher halt nicht jemanden anwhispern, der in der Dungeonsuche ist.
Das mit dem weit reisen ist auch fein, wann kommt man als Hordler schon mal schnell in die Deathmines ^^
Super auch, man kann bei den Raids auch auf Classic suchen, MC, AQ usw.
Also ich bin persönlich sehr zufrieden damit.
Und wer es nicht nutzen möchte, bleibt mitlerweile aussen vor, die Zeiten vom ewigen "LFM Tank, Heiler, Equipcheck usw" sind vorbei.


----------



## jOxiB (10. Dezember 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> Find das system echt gut, habe es gestern zwar nicht sooo viel getestet aber was ich gesehen habe war gut.
> 
> Aber ich hatte folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...




Also ich persönlich hatte gestern kein problem damit auch eben die 3 neuen Inis auf Hero gemacht dann noch die zufällige kamm dann die grube und hatte keine probs dabei.


----------



## AdamsApfel (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo also im Low Lvl Breicht(20-25) läuft das Tool auch super hatte bis auf einmal immer Gute Gruppen und vorallem im Verlies lvlt man so auch sehr schnell durch den Gruppen EP Bonus
Die Belohnung ist auch cool,nur geht seit dem Tool kein BG mehr auf xD


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (10. Dezember 2009)

wow hätte nicht gedacht das es so viel gut finden dacht jetzt gehts wieder los mit mimimi und so bla bla 

das system ist in meinen augen einfach der hammer hab gestern alle 3 neuen auf hero mit paar wipes da keiner die kannte und kein plan fast alle andern heros durch gemacht so viel inis hab ich sonnst in ner woche zusammen bekommen ^^ selbst ocu sind wir mal ebend schnell durch gelaufen ok lag wohl am patch ....

und mit twinks ist einfach nur traumhaft von einer ini in die nächste ....

kurz und knapp Danke Blizz


----------



## Cobrastrike (10. Dezember 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Die Belohnung ist auch cool,nur geht seit dem Tool kein BG mehr auf xD



Denke mal gestern hatten 95% der wow Spieler nur PvE im sinn^^
Und ja, ich fands klasse. 4 Ini's gemacht, nette Leute, (fast) kein Wipe und ne Menge Spaß gehabt.
Raidsuche sieht auch klasse aus. 
Habe jetzt Lust zu Twinken, obwohl ich mir versprochen habe bis Cata damit zu warten, aber das Tool macht InstanzenLevel erst möglich und dafür Daumen hoch!

P.S.
Kann man als Hordie jetzt auch Verlies machen, bzw als Ally RSF? Ich weis theoretisch gings schon immer, aber wird man jetzt da rein geportet?


----------



## xxhajoxx (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin auch zufrieden mit dem Tool das erleichtert die Gruppensuche um einiges. Bisher auch nur gute Gruppen gehabt bis auf einmal da war nen Pala der als DD immer schon die nächste Gruppe ziehen wollte der is 3 mal gestorben was aber im Endeffekt nicht weiter schlimm war.


----------



## Denilson (10. Dezember 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Ich finde den Aufbau auch echt komfortabel, wobei ich erst ne Weile nach dem Schlachtzugbrowser gesucht habe.



und wo hast du diesen gefunden? Ich suche jetzt noch =(


----------



## Greisman (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe das es weiter so gut klappt, ich war gestern mit DD und Tank unterwegs und bis auf das wir erst nicht in die INIS konnten wegen Verfügbarkeit lief alles gut. Bin begeistert und freu mich schon auf meinen Urlaub bis ich das mal ausführlich testen kann auch mit Twinks im kleinen Bereich.


----------



## Kronososos (10. Dezember 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aber keine Ahnung ob mich die Gruppe so schnell ersetzt hat oder das automatisch nach einem Disco passiert.



Bei nem Disco wirst net automatsich rausgeworfen. Aber sobald du gekickt wirst gehtn Fenster auf, indem gefragt wird ob man Ersatz haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrastrike (10. Dezember 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> und wo hast du diesen gefunden? Ich suche jetzt noch =(



Geselligkeit/Schlachtzug/Schlachtzugbrowser öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finds Klasse, außer dass gestern Abend dann keine Ini mehr ging weil zu viele am Laufen warn.


----------



## Pantheron (10. Dezember 2009)

jo das system is nen epic-gratz wert ^^

läuft super und gerade zumlevel oder eq-farmen im low-level bereich super geeignet...


----------



## Narul (10. Dezember 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> Ich geh also in die suche, 1 sec später gruppe voll, ladebalken für eine der neuen inis kam. Aber da ich ja ID hatte konnte ich da nicht rein und alle standen in dalaran. Hatte dann den 15 minuten buff, bei dem ich nicth mehr in das tool komme.
> 
> Hatte sowas auch schon jemand?




ich hatte gestern son nen ähnlichen fall in grube des saron wir haben den ersten boss gelegt und sind dann beim 2ten boss gescheitert weil es an den bewegungen haperte. 
naja war nicht schlimm haben uns entschlossen aufzuhören.

kurz darauf haben ich und meine freundin uns entschjlossen nochmal nen zufälligen dungeon zu machen und sind wieder in grube des saron gelandet obwohl wir eigentlich ne id hatten.

einzige was wir nicht machen konnten uns für diese ini direkt anzumelden da wir ne id hatten über rnd ini gings.

und zu dem vorfall in ini porten und in dala stehen, das passiert wenn die instanzserver voll sind.

einfach nochmal aufs auge rechtsklicken und zur ini porten lassen wenn wieder platz is könnter da auch rein. ansonsten heissts instanzserver voll versuchen sie es später nocheinmal.


----------



## MrGimbel (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es auch spitze. Gestern als Tank keine 5sek für Nexus gewartet, alle zwischen 70 und 72, die Gruppe war gut ausgewogen (Def-Krieger, Vergelter, Jäger, Hexer und Priester).
Ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen Inis, die sonst kaum mehr gespielt werden (HDZ1 und 2, die ganzen 70er Inis der Scherbe, Blackrock und Co  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Einziges Problem dürfte wirklich die FL werden. Auf meiner FL stehen nur Leute, mit denen ich in Inis war und Spass hatte, damit man diese dann für weitere Inis anflüstern konnte. Das hat schon zu Bekanntschaften und somit zu etwas Chat geführt. Man muss wohl schon ab und an auf das Tool verzichten, damit man auf 80 nicht ne leere FL hat.


----------



## #Dante# (10. Dezember 2009)

Ist das Schlachtzugstool eigentlich auch Serverübergreifend ?


----------



## Trystandil (10. Dezember 2009)

man bekommt aber nicht immer so super Gruppen,ich war gestern mit meinem Heiler der fast full pdk25 equipt ist in der Grube von Saron hero und komme in ne Gruppe wo der Tank grade mal naxx10er equip hatte.So viel Arbeit hatte ich schon eiwig nicht mehr in ner ini.


----------



## gerdmobach (10. Dezember 2009)

Ist doch schön wenn alles gut läuft.

Keine Herausforderungen mehr schnell schnell jedem das seine juhuuuuuuu WoW wird echt ein *Kleinkinderistnichtschwerspiel.*
Das Witzige daran ist das erst ma alle meckern und dann jubeln sobald Blizzard die *Bleibtbittebeiunsleckerlies* den Usern vor die Füße schmeißt.
Und in 2 Wochen spätestens geht das große mimimi wieder ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hege (10. Dezember 2009)

Nein ist es nicht wegen id.

@Topic:

Das Tool ist mit Abstand das beste was Blizz je eingefallen ist. Vor allem find ich es Klasse das man gerade durch das Serverübergreifende fast immer sogar in der Nacht nach spätestens 10min eine Gruppe hat. Wir haben auf unsren Server eine relativ kleine Population und deshalb musst man immer Blitzartige Reflexe haben wenn mal im lfg stand suchen DD. Da kam es schon mal vor das man stundenlang warten musste. Das ist nun alles vorbei.

Vor allem das gute daran ist grad in kleinen Gilden wo man nicht immer eine Gruppe zusammen bekommt, kann man nun endlich zu jeder Tageszeit Dungeons machen so wie es einen grad Spass macht.

Daumen hoch für diese Innovation. Vor allem das sie fast fehlerfrei abläuft.


----------



## Denilson (10. Dezember 2009)

Cobrastrike schrieb:


> Geselligkeit/Schlachtzug/Schlachtzugbrowser öffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach da isses versteckt.....

Danke dir Cobra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hege (10. Dezember 2009)

Denilson schrieb:


> ach da isses versteckt.....
> 
> Danke dir Cobra
> 
> ...



Es geht noch einfacher einfach /lfr eingeben


----------



## Lillycat (10. Dezember 2009)

Helicon-Tirion schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern einen Heiler der wegen AddOns einen Relogg machen wollte. Er war von einem anderen Server und ist aus der Gruppe geflogen. Nun gab es natürlich keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihn wieder zu laden obwohl die 2 Inis davor (Wir haben uns durch die Neuen vorgearbeitet) alles glatt lief.
> Man muss sich wohl erst mal daran gewöhnen dass alte Gewohnheiten vielleicht nicht immer funktionieren. Das schöne an dem Tool war allerdings, dass wir in wenigen Sekunden Ersatz bekommen haben. Die Halle der Reflektionen war natürlich auch sehr gefragt
> 
> 
> ...



Wer reloggen will sollte das Spiel mit "sofort beenden" oder alt+F4 verlassen.
Durch das warten beim ausloggen wird man aus der Gruppe entfernt.

alternativ hilft oft schon ein /reload ui statt zu reloggen.


----------



## Gerti (10. Dezember 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Ich bekam sogar ein Kompliment über einen Whisper von nem gruppenmitglied, dass er gar nicht wusste, dass so gut PVE equipte Spieler auf PvP-Servern giebt ^^. Tja... es heisst ned unbedingt, dass wenn man auf einem PvP-Server spielt kein PvE betrieben wird... WoW ist und war schon immer ein PvE spiel mit kleinen manchmal auch etwas grösseren PvP ergüssen...



o.O

Bei uns auf dem pvp server rennen leute rum, die 6+ 258er items haben etc... eine gilde ist worldrank  57... wieso soll man auf pvp servern schlechter equipt sein als auf pve? meine chars  haben nen itemschnitt von ~243 und soo schlecht finde ich das nicht, weiß nicht wieso es auf nem pve server besser aussehen sollte.


----------



## Lillycat (10. Dezember 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> Find das system echt gut, habe es gestern zwar nicht sooo viel getestet aber was ich gesehen habe war gut.
> 
> Aber ich hatte folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...


Der Grund ist ein anderer:
die Instanzserver sind überlastet. 
wir hatten das auch und haben uns schrecklich aufgeregt, dass wir wegen zu voller Server nicht in die Ini kamen und trotzdem den debuff hatten.
irgendwann hat dann jemand gemerkt, dass unter dem deadlybossmods symbol an der minimap ein symbol für das lfgtool ist. 
einfach rechtsklick drauf machen und man ist in der ini (sofern denn n plätzchen auf dem Server frei ist).


----------



## Nyrân (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin wirklich beeindruckt wie glatt das läuft, ne super Idee!


----------



## bruderelfe (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe gestern studnenlang inis gemacht worauf ich teilweise keine lust mehr hatte aber mit dem tool und den leuten wie ein traum!
Es waren alle super nett kein gezicke keine beschwerden das irgendeiner zu irgendeinem sagt du noob!
Hatten eine ini dauer wipe das war die letzte neue über das tool aber selbst da blieben alle cool!
Und man lernt viele nette neue leute kennen!

danke blizz

ps: eine frage hätte ich aber doch mal, im bg ist es ja auch möglich solange ich mit jemanden auch vom anderen server zusammen in einem bg unterwegs bin kann man auch untereinader wispern, ist das fürs tools auch geplant? habe es gestern ausprobiert aber ging leider nicht!


----------



## Madrake (10. Dezember 2009)

habe das neue Suchtool auch verwendet...

40er Twink (Tank), ein Bekannter von mir als Heiler - als Gruppe in das Tool eingetragen und schwupps in einer Instanz gelandet (Hügel) - kurz drauf nochmals, dann Uldaman. Waren keine 5 Minuten Wartezeit und direkter Port in die Instanz - schade jedoch das man mit der selben Gruppe nicht die Quests außerhalb der Instanzen betätigen kann (Uldaman z.B.)

Was mich jedoch stört das man wie in Uldaman, Questitems nicht handeln kann, den Stab zum "beschwören" vom Boss, in der Truhe von den Zwergen (Lost Vikings) liegt der Schaft und der Stab droppt ja bei dem Boss (Revelosh). Nun wenn ein Mitglied zu voreilig ist beim Looten und alles "weiße und graue) sich unter den Nagel krallt, wars das - wenn er nicht das andre Teil hat.

Mit meinem Main war ich auch schon in einer zufälligen heroischen Dungeongruppe, Oculus - ja lacht mich aus... - wir haben das auch geschafft, ein Wipe beim Endboss. Oculus hab es sonst immer gehasst, mag ich immer noch nicht so recht.


Desweiteren muss ich noch anmerken, dass man in dem Tool herumpfuschen kann. Ich könnte mich mit meinem DD (Todesritter) als Tank in die gleichen Raids/ Instanzen eintragen, obwohl er gar kein Tankgear besitzt.
Genauso kann ich mit meinem Priester überall als DD mitgehen - klar, ich hab gar kein +Hit auf dem Equip, und die Skillungen sind auch nicht DD-würdig.

Desweiteren kann man Leute von andren Realms, die in einer Instanzgruppe waren, nicht auf die Freundesliste noch auf die Ignoreliste setzen.

Was mich noch interessiert, wie findet das Tool heraus, welcher DD Druiden oder Schamanen sind, ob diese Nahkampf oder Fernkampf sind. Laut Patchnotes soll es ja nur noch ausgewogene Gruppen geben, das heißt keine reine Nahkämpfer mehr.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Nesbo (10. Dezember 2009)

als Tank/Heiler nach Skunden invites
als DD genau so shice wie vorher..

Das Tank/Heiler Mangel Problem ist halt auf allen Servern gleich!


----------



## Amamiya (10. Dezember 2009)

Also das tool an sich finde ich super,finde auch als dd ziemlich schnell eine Gruppe.
Aber meine bisherigen erfahrungen...ufff...eher ein grauen. überall wird durchgerannt,die mobgruppen
mit zum boss gepullt,egal ob man mana hat oder nicht.
dann wird rumgemeckert,wenn man kurz reggen will. in 15 min ist man fertig mit der ini und ich bin total
gestresst. zudem wird man gern als noob bezeichnet,wenn man ICC 25er nicht nicht clear hat.

Habt ihr auch das gefühl,die Leute wollen sich grade vor Menschen von einem anderen Realm besonders profilieren?

Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr grad alle behalten,ich bin auf 180 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (10. Dezember 2009)

@ Amamiya

hm... - falls du darauf hinaus willst, das die Leute "keine/ kaum" Zeit haben für eine Instanz z.B. im Hügel war das so (fand ich jedenfalls) - da rannte ein MS Krieger vor mir in die Mobgruppe - immer wieder - wäre ich ein Heiler gewesen hätte ich den so oder so sterben lassen, da der erste der den Mobkontakt hat, ist und bleibt der Tank.

oder wie das erste mal in der Grube von Saron, nichtsahnend nach dem zweiten Boss (ick und krick) aufgemountet und hochgeritten - ups volle Kanne in die Mobs rein... - das war auch ein DD - naja war halt Pech und hatten keine Vorahnung von der Instanz


----------



## Lillycat (10. Dezember 2009)

Nesbo schrieb:


> als Tank/Heiler nach Skunden invites
> als DD genau so shice wie vorher..
> 
> Das Tank/Heiler Mangel Problem ist halt auf allen Servern gleich!



ach nu bin ich aber überrascht, dass auf allen Servern Tank- und Heilermangel herscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber meiner Meinung nach haben auch die DDs es leichter, schnell eine Gruppe zu finden.

Die Tanks und Heiler verschwenden nicht mehr 20 Minuten pro ini um an-/abzureisen und stehen den DDs somit öfter zur Verfügung.
Das Verhältnis Tank:HeilerD verändert sich dadurch natürlich nicht.

Aber da man ja in einer Warteschlange ist, ist dann eben auch jeder DD mal dran (Ausser die Gruppe bleibt so zusammen und meldet sich geschlossen wieder an).


----------



## RedShirt (10. Dezember 2009)

Gestriger Test: Als DD Wartezeit durchschnittlich geschätzt 5 Min, real kam gut ran.
Als Tank Wartezeit durchschnittlich 4Sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und kam gut ran.

Das ist immer noch als DD ein Bruchteil von dem was man hatte, wenn man ausersuchtes Pech beim lfg / 2er Channel browsen mitgenommen hat.


----------



## Kite-X (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das Tool mehr als Genial....

Als Tank in 3h alle Heros gemacht immer nach dem anmelden sofort invite....

Hunter geht so ca 2 min inv time.

Nur bei uns auf dem Server ist das so. Frozen Orb alle immer Bedarf... auf anderen servern ist das wohl nicht so


----------



## kackbuhn (10. Dezember 2009)

Also schade finde ich, dass man halt nichtmehr selber Leute auswählen kann bzw. sie ansprechen kann im LFG.
Zudem finde ich, dass schon jetzt am 2 Tag die Wartezeiten doch extrem hoch sein können. 
Sowohl für die zufällige Instanz als auch die zufällige Instanz Heroic mehr als 10 Minuten gewartet, danach hab ich geleavt und mir versucht so ne Gruppe aufm Server zu basteln.
Das LFR Tool finde ich recht angenehm!


----------



## AdamsApfel (10. Dezember 2009)

Also DD's warten ca. 2-5 Min,Healer 1-3Min. und Tanks 5-40 Sek. das war meine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (10. Dezember 2009)

Also mit den Dungeons (auch hero) klappt das gut, man findet oft recht gute Leute,
die aber auch manchmal "nurnoch 20 min" für Oculus haben, aber selber keinen Plan von der Rota etc.
Naja alles in allem eine sehr nette Ergänzung, nur was es zu bemängeln gibt:
Ich kann keine Raids suchen!
Ist das normal?


----------



## MAczwerg (10. Dezember 2009)

Vor dem tool wurde ich nie mitgenommen DK DD war oft 3 Stunden im suchtool und bekam nie nen invite jeder andere DD wurde da eher mitgenommen.
Jetzt 5 min warte ich dann bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiel noch nen TankPala und einen Heilpriester und wurde vor dem tool nie mitgenommen (mit DK) musste mir auch sagen lassen spiel ne andere Kasse dann nehmen wir dich mit aber das is jetzt Vergagenheit.....


----------



## Drakonis (10. Dezember 2009)

ich hab es bisher erst einmal benutz. einige aus unserer gilde haben da echt die schnautze von voll, da sie nur gimpgruppen erwischt haben und ids versaut.

ich konnte mich da nicht beschweren. 1. mal benutzt und gleich in die schattenschmiede hero rein. Ohne wipe durch, die 2. neue und 3. neue auch gleich noch hinterher ohne wipe, sauber!


----------



## Klondike (10. Dezember 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Raids suchen!
> Ist das normal?



Nein! :-)

daher versuche wie schon hier irgendwo gesagt, /lfr oder /raidinfo oder den weg über Geselligkeit -> Schlachtzug


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (10. Dezember 2009)

xD..... mit dem tool kann man theoretisch ninjern bis zum abwinken xD.... man braucht nur ne grp bei dem alle vom anderen server sind ausser du selbst und voila du kannst alles bedarf machen was du willst ohne dass jemand dich auf igno setzen kann muahahaha......

macht euch auf die epoche der ninjas bereit ahahahahaa

.... naja ausser der typ is bissl crazy und schreibt sich den namen o merkt ihn sich xD


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> xD..... mit dem tool kann man theoretisch ninjern bis zum abwinken xD.... man braucht nur ne grp bei dem alle vom anderen server sind ausser du selbst und voila du kannst alles bedarf machen was du willst ohne dass jemand dich auf igno setzen kann muahahaha......
> 
> macht euch auf die epoche der ninjas bereit ahahahahaa
> 
> .... naja ausser der typ is bissl crazy und schreibt sich den namen o merkt ihn sich xD



Hätte auch von dir Vogel nichts anderes erwartet ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (10. Dezember 2009)

Klondike schrieb:


> Nein! :-)
> 
> daher versuche wie schon hier irgendwo gesagt, /lfr oder /raidinfo oder den weg über Geselligkeit -> Schlachtzug


Super danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legelion (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin direkt mal erstaunt - ein Thread mit mittlerweile 4 Seiten und kaum einer, der meckert^^. Cool, das es das auch noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also ich finde die neue Gruppensuche auch super. Vor allem die Geschichte mit den zufälligen Inis macht es irgendwie richtig spannend. Und auch wenn man mal jemand dabei hat, der auf die Ini kein Bock hat (hatten wir gestern), kommt automatisch ne Frage ob man sich wieder mit der Gruppe in die Warteschlange einreihen will und zack nach kurzer Zeit kanns dann doch losgehen.

Nebenbei sei noch erwähnt: In die Schlachtzugsuche gelangt man auch mit /sns - paktisch finde ich hier, dass man sich nicht für Raids melden kann, für die der eigene Equipstand noch zu niedrig ist.

Und ich glaube die Frage kam von "kackboon": Man kann nach wie vor in den lfg-channel gehen und Leute für ne Ini suchen. Schließlich wurden ja nicht die Portsteine an den Inis abgeschafft^^.

Aber bevor ich stundenlang suche, hab ich auch noch kurz ne Frage: Für die neuen "Weeklys"-also die Raid-qs - gibt es da auch eine Suche für oder muss man das über die normale Raid-Suche machen?

Danke schon mal, falls da jemand mehr weiß


----------



## Tharruug (10. Dezember 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass man bei der "Zufälligen Suche" mit Leuten in einen Pool kommt, welche dem eigenen Item Lvl entsprechen.



Ich hab mir den Rest der anderen Beiträge, aus Zeitgründen nicht durchgelesen, wurde gerade gestört. Aber ich kann dir wiedersprechen, ich hab 1 mal einen Tank gehabt der deutlich "unter" meinem Equipt und dem meiner Gruppenkameraden war, aber auch Damage Dealer deren Equipt weit über meinem war.  Womit ich das System nicht schlecht reden will. Ich bin absolut bisher positiv davon überzeugt, trotz einiger leider negativen Erfahrungen.

Ansonsten, sag ich "man sieht sich" ggf. wenn der Realmpool stimmt. Freu mich drauf. ;-)


----------



## Teradas (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich find's das neue Tool sehr sehr gut.
Gestern das erste mal ausprobiert:
Nach 5 Sekunden Gruppe gefunden,die standen auch schon vor dem ersten Boss und haben sich gewundert,wieso das so schnell geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann 20 Minuten später war die Ini leer.
2 Embleme abgegriffen und 24 (?) Gold dazu.

Alles in allem finde ich es sehr gut.


----------



## Raaandy (10. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> xD..... mit dem tool kann man theoretisch ninjern bis zum abwinken xD.... man braucht nur ne grp bei dem alle vom anderen server sind ausser du selbst und voila du kannst alles bedarf machen was du willst ohne dass jemand dich auf igno setzen kann muahahaha......
> 
> macht euch auf die epoche der ninjas bereit ahahahahaa
> 
> .... naja ausser der typ is bissl crazy und schreibt sich den namen o merkt ihn sich xD



Paradebeispiel für ein d%&(%& A%&$K$&&%$ der 0 Ahnung von dem Spiel hat und einfach mal flamen will.


----------



## Feuerkatze (10. Dezember 2009)

jau, mir gefällt das Tool auch. Vor allem für meine Twinks wird das noch richtig toll. 
Andererseits habe ich gestern auch festgestellt, dass die Flamegrenze etwas herabgesetzt ist. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass auf unserem Server verhältnismäßig wenig geflamed wird, und es auf anderen Servern wohl zum guten Ton gehört. 

So hatten wir dann einen Heiler, der in der zweiten Ini fragte, ob wir die Ini denn schon kennen, aber im Ton von "ich kenne es, also müsst ihr es auch kennen". Er hatte über eine Questreihe wohl die Möglichkeit die Inis schon anzugucken. Auf jeden fall fanden wir den Tonfall einfach blöd, kam sehr arrogant rüber. Und die Bosserklärungen die er dann auf Anfrage rauslies waren auch eher ein "der Boss macht iwas" na juhu. 
Anscheinend hatte mein Freund wohl später noch mehr Kandidaten von dem Server die wohl ähnlich waren. Vielleicht ist das auf dem Server halt normal *schulterzuck*


----------



## Rygel (10. Dezember 2009)

... was passiert denn wenn man über die neue gruppensuche die "daily" (also die erste zufällige heroische instanz) abschließt? mann bekommt zwei marken gutgeschrieben und das wars?


----------



## Zylenia (10. Dezember 2009)

Das Tool ist nicht schlecht,man findet schneller Gruppen,für Twinks oder Neueinsteiger super.
Aber...... irgendwie finde ich das sehr unpersönlich,man kommt rein ,sagt Moin ab gehts Items looten das wars,Tschüss.
Server Intern war es irgendwie......... ,besser will ich nicht sagen,hm.
Man kannte die Leute und hat die dann später wieder getroffen in der Stadt, oder so und konnte sich verabreden.
Nun ist das irgendwie ja.... nur noch schnell Instanz das wars,keine Interaktion zwischen den Mitspielern,was ja eigentlich der Hauptteil eines MMO s ist.
Schwer zu beschreiben^^


----------



## Rygel (10. Dezember 2009)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Das Tool ist nicht schlecht,man findet schneller Gruppen,für Twinks oder Neueinsteiger super.
> Aber...... irgendwie finde ich das sehr unpersönlich,man kommt rein ,sagt Moin ab gehts Items looten das wars,Tschüss.
> Server Intern war es irgendwie......... ,besser will ich nicht sagen,hm.
> Man kannte die Leute und hat die dann später wieder getroffen in der Stadt, oder so und konnte sich verabreden.
> ...



ich weiß genau was du meinst. so schnell wie eben bin ich noch nie durch den turm utgarde geflogen. kein wipe, kein gequatsche ... einfach durch rushen. sonst habe ich mir immer gern mal nen netten tank auf die FL gepackt ... das entfällt nun irgendwie. aber schnell ist es allemal, jau.


----------



## thewingedshadow (10. Dezember 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich weiß genau was du meinst. so schnell wie eben bin ich noch nie durch den turm utgarde geflogen. kein wipe, kein gequatsche ... einfach durch rushen. sonst habe ich mir immer gern mal nen netten tank auf die FL gepackt ... das entfällt nun irgendwie. aber schnell ist es allemal, jau.



Mrh...

Ich schreibe hier selten was.

Ich spiele selber Tank - Bär, Druide, hatte mein T9+Ulduarkram vor dem Patch - und bilde mir ein, nicht ganz schlecht zu sein. Dazu spiele ich auf einem Server, der nicht gerade für sein PvE bekannt ist - dafür aber ein Rollenspielserver ist - und ja, ich bin selbst begeisterter Rollenspieler.
Habe gestern und heute mehrere Randomdungeons gemacht mit dem Tool. Fand, dass die Atmosphäre recht entspannt ist - gut, die normalen Heros schaffe ich fast schon alleine und kann mich beim Tanken wunderbar mit meiner Gilde, meiner halben FL und der Instanzgruppe unterhalten.

Ich hatte jedes Mal beim Betreten der Instanz einen freundlichen Ton angeschlagen, der Gruppe guten Morgen gewünscht und vielleicht ein-zwei witzige Sprüche geschmissen, und jeder hatte mitgemacht, es gab mitunter spannende Unterhaltungen. Einmal hatten wir einen Schurken der nach eigener Aussage vor zwei Tagen 80 wurde - er hatte überall AP gesockelt und ich meinte, er sollte lieber Beweglichkeit nehmen, bringt ihm mehr. Zurück kam überraschenderweise Dankbarkeit. Ja, der Nachteil ist, dass man die Leute nicht auf die FL packen kann... aber hey, die Welt - in diesem Fall der Realmpool ist klein - und so freut man sich, wenn man ein bekanntes Gesicht zum zweiten oder gar zum dritten Mal, wie mir heute passiert ist, in der Instanz sieht.

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Tool sind bisjetzt also ziemlich positiv.


----------



## Er4yzer (10. Dezember 2009)

dauert mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu lange. auf frostwolf wo man normalerweise überfluss an ALLEM hat warteste gut und gerne mal 20 minuten bis du eine gruppe über dieses dämliche tool findest. kolossal verschwendete zeit meiner meinung nach. man hätte das tool gerne hinzufügen können aber nicht das alte ersetzen. der LFG channel wird auch kaum noch genutzt...


----------



## thewingedshadow (10. Dezember 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> dauert mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu lange. auf frostwolf wo man normalerweise überfluss an ALLEM hat warteste gut und gerne mal 20 minuten bis du eine gruppe über dieses dämliche tool findest. kolossal verschwendete zeit meiner meinung nach. man hätte das tool gerne hinzufügen können aber nicht das alte ersetzen. der LFG channel wird auch kaum noch genutzt...




Apropos, wie kommt man jetzt in den LFG-Channel? Früher kam man ja automatisch rein wenn man /lfg gemacht hat...


----------



## Philipannormal (10. Dezember 2009)

Cellien schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die Leute waren gut und nett, *eq auch ok*. Ohne Regpausen durch die Heros gegangen, das hatte schon was.



Kurze Zwischenfrage : Ihr tut so als ob das Equip gut sein müsste , sonst kick.
Ihr macht mir Angst , ich wollte wieder neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (10. Dezember 2009)

Find das Tool ist eine gute Sache.

Aber ich hab das leider heute schon etliche Male erlebt, dass sich Leute als TANK oder HEAL anmelden (um schneller in ne Ini zu kommen)
und dann nicht in der Rolle fungieren wollen.

Ich finde es schlecht dass man dann wegen dieser Individuen einen CD auf das Tool hat weil man aus der Gruppe raus ist.
(Nach minutenlanger Diskussion^^)


----------



## Legelion (10. Dezember 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage : Ihr tut so als ob das Equip gut sein müsste , sonst kick.
> Ihr macht mir Angst , ich wollte wieder neu anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur keine Panik^^ - bei WoW ist keiner voll equipt vom Himmel gefallen^^. Es ist wohl so angedacht, dass das Gruppensuchtool die Gruppen so zusammenstellt, dass nach Möglichkeit ein einigermaßen gleichwertiger Equistand in der Gruppe ist. War zumindest bisher bei mir immer so. Die meisten "rusher" freuen sich, dass sie nicht mehr lange suchen müssen, bevor sie eine gelichwertige Gruppe zusammen haben und die mit neidrigerem Equip freuen sich, dass sie jetzt schneller Gruppen finden. Also ich persönlich find das Tool gut.


----------



## Urengroll (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe mich gleich in dieses Tool verliebt. Ich mache so viel emhr Inis als voher, weil einem einfach das ständige Gesuche auf den Keks gegangen war. Von ca. 20 Instanzbesuchen war bisher NICHTS negatives dabei. Bei der einen Gruppe ist man nur durch gerusht und bei der anderen ebene gemächlicher.
Egal ob ich mit meinem Druiden tanke/heile/schaden mache klappt alles super gut.
Marken sammeln+Gold farmen+nette Leute kennen lernen.
Das ist persönlich für mich das beste am Patch 3.3 .
Da haben es auch Realms gut, die halt nicht so bevölkert sind. Ich habe bei den ganzen Anmeldungen max. 5 min. gewartet.
Die Zeit könnte man ja überbrücken mit Dailys machen, allerdings kalppt das nicht, weil man sehr schnell seine Rolle bestätigen muss.



THUMPS UP Blizzard!


----------



## Roter Adler (11. Dezember 2009)

Das System ist echt der Burner, es gibt glaubig keine Neuerung die soviel positives zu Tage gebacht hat. Gestern am Donnerstag habe ich wie nen Wilder die Leute hinterher geschleift. Kann mich echt nicht beschweren habe mir in den Letzten 36 std 3X T9 Teile angefarmt. Ist voll kein Prob als Tank 10-15 seks bis Invite.

Aber leider gibs auch negative Seiten nicht mit dem Tool, sondern mit Spielern, weil man keinen Bezug zu den Leuten mehr hat wenns nicht Server intern ist. Den mir ist aufgefallen das in den neuen InI's jeder 2te das ganze auf die leichte schulter nimmt weil er meint er wäre super eqipt. Was bloß nicht viel bringt wenn man dann nach 10 seks im dreck liegt da der tank nichtmal in ruhe antanken darf, den die Mob-Gruppen stehen in SdS doch sehr weit auseinander und bis man alle mal angehauen hat und dann ein Zeil focusen will, Holz't der erste schon blöde rauf  und kriegt die aggro und macht ne Bodennahkampf untersuchung. Des halb kann ich nur allen Holzern empfehlen mal 15 seks zu warten damit man auch antänken kann, das erspart euch Reppkosten und dem Tank nerven. Und solltet ihr meinen Tank mal durch zufall treffen. Achtung ich sehe gerne DD's sterben die nur holzen aber nicht auf ihre Aggro achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im dreck liegen meine Strichliste hat schon paar striche in 36 std bekommen und sie wird bestimmt länger. Den nen Guter DD ist in der lage soviel dmgaggro zu machen das er trotzdem unter dem Tank bleibt, den nicht alle haben PDK-Hero Eqip.

mfg 

Roter Adler


----------



## Imanewbie (11. Dezember 2009)

Das tool ist spitze keine Frage, über das lootsystem kann man streiten (ich mags ned), aber wie schon einige angesprochen haben entwickelt es sich in die falsche Richtung, es wird immer mehr zu einen Single Player Spiel wo man zwar mit Menschen interagiert aber eigentlich man genau so gut bot's hinstellen könnte die das selbe machen. Am Anfang der Ini n Hi und am ende cu. Einigen gefällt das sicher weil man dann sehr schnell an die begehrten Items ran kommt, aber wo bleibt die Interaktion miteinander. Wenn ich mir Vorstelle das ich die ganzen Leute aus den Inis nie näher kennen gelernt hätte, wäre meine FL auf 5-6 Leute geschrumpft und ich hätte keine nächtelangen Diskussionen, Witze, verarschungen,... mitgemacht. 

Was ich sagen will, ich hoffe das dieses Tool nicht das Herz des Spieles (interagieren Miteinander) vollkommen zu nichte macht und es nurnoch um items und wer macht mehr dps geht. 

mfg


----------



## Idiocracy (11. Dezember 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage : Ihr tut so als ob das Equip gut sein müsste , sonst kick.
> Ihr macht mir Angst , ich wollte wieder neu anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, sieh es mal so ... Die drei neuen Instanzen sind im Gegenstandsstufenbereich von PdK angesiedelt (Item Level 232). Da bringt es nichts, wenn Du teilweise blau equipped oder im 200er Bereich rein gehst. Besonders der Tank und Heiler hat da einiges zu tun, da vieles (besonders in den HdR) gecastet wird von den Mobs, was die Tank- und Heilleistung erheblich abschwächt durch diverse Debuffs. Da steh ich mit meinen sonst üblichen 40k nämlich plötzlich 4, 5 Mobs gegenüber mit einem Debuff der mir noch die Hälfte an HP gewährt und einem weiteren Debuff, der die erhaltene Heilung um 25% verringert. Hast Du noch einen Feuermagier und Schurken an den Fersen hängen, kriegst Du noch einen leckeren Feuer- und Giftdebuff und kannst vor lauter selbstreinigen schon fast nichts anderes mehr machen. Grube und SS hab ich mit 3 DD gemacht die mit ach und krach 3k gefahren sind. HdR sind wir schon im Eingangsbereich, nach vier, fünf Versuchen gescheitert. Heiler war top, aber es hat halt beim Schaden nicht gereicht. Ich kann die Mobs schließlich nicht tot tanken. Bin dann heute noch mal rein und hatte Leute zwischen 4.5 und 5k minimum dabei und wir sind so durch spaziert ...
Equip ist natürlich nicht alles, aber doch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Dezember 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> xD..... mit dem tool kann man theoretisch ninjern bis zum abwinken xD.... man braucht nur ne grp bei dem alle vom anderen server sind ausser du selbst und voila du kannst alles bedarf machen was du willst ohne dass jemand dich auf igno setzen kann muahahaha......
> 
> macht euch auf die epoche der ninjas bereit ahahahahaa
> 
> .... naja ausser der typ is bissl crazy und schreibt sich den namen o merkt ihn sich xD



Du kannst auf die Ignore Liste gesetzt werden außerdem kannst du nur auf Sachen bedarf würfeln die du auch brauchen kannst

Tolle Epoche hmm?

Edit: Oh und meiner Meinung nach tickst du nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (11. Dezember 2009)

Madhoschi schrieb:


> Finde das Tool auch sehr nett, vor allem weil es so freundlich war, als "random Hero Daily" Halle der Reflexionen auszuwählen, obwohhl ich vorher schon auf Hero da drin war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mir ist exakt das gleiche passiert ^^
ich find das tool einfach genial!!


----------



## Desty (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich find das Tool auch Spitze, hab mit meinem Tank bis jetzt ca. 10 Inis gemacht und war alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ach und sehr geil ist auch, dass man sich jetzt für beliebig viele Schlachtzüge anmelden kann, bei der Durchsuchen Funktion wieder individuelle Spieler und Gruppen gleichzeitig sehen kann, und dass einfach ALLE Schlachtzüge zur Auswahl stehen, auch die Oldschool Raids!


Zu der Igno Sache aus den Patchnotes:



> Ignore List: The amount of characters a person can ignore has been increased to 50. In addition, players on other realms can be placed on the Ignore list.
> [...]
> A Player will not be placed in a group with people on his or her Ignore list.


----------



## AmigaLink (11. Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich schließe ich mich allen Vorrednern an. Das neue Tool ist sehr gut und stellt wirklich einigermaßen ausgewogene Gruppen zusammen deren Equipent ungefär gleichwertig ist.
Was mir aber gar nicht gefällt ist das man sich nicht gleichzeitig in Schlachtzug, Hero  und evtl. sogar nonHero eintragen kann.
Außerdem kann man nur bei der Schlachtzugssuche sehen wer sich alles für einen Schlachtzug eingetragen hat. Das ist doof.
Es wäre schon schön wenn man wenigstens sehen könnte ob und wieviele DDs, Heiler & Tanks sich eingetragen haben (Namen und Klasse müssen nicht sein). Als Tank oder Heiler ist es fast egal (bei beidem hab ich nie lange warten müssen) aber als DD hat man manchmal echt das Pech das man ewig in der suche drin ist und nicht abschätzen kann ob und wann mal eine Gruppe zustande kommt.


----------



## AlknicTeos (11. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich dem Chorus nur anschließen. Hatte gestern nur Zeit für eine Rnd Hero. fands toll, dass ich als dd binnen 3s in ne grp geladen wurde, aber war dann mit den anderen Leuten nicht ganz zufrieden. Aber trotzdem weit besser, was man sonst beim alten System beim Suchen fand. Heute hatte ich dann etwas mehr Zeit und gestern fand ich es nur sehr nett. Aber heute hab ich dann 8 Heroes in gut 2h gemacht und war heute höchst zufrieden (wollte eigentlich nur die eine rnd hero für die 2 frostmarken machen). War zwar dennoch meistens der Spieler mit dem höchsten Gearscore (ca. 5.350), aber hatte heute ausschließlich tanks mit mehr als 4500 gearscore und 2 mal raidtanks, wobei einer sogar 5,450 hatte. Es hat einfach geroquet. Top Aggro und Pullspeed, mehrere grps auf einmal, keine Pausen, top dmg, top heal (war ne grp wo der schwächste 5100 hatte, rest so bis eben 5350)(aber auch sonst meist dem was ich von guten leuten auf meiner fl gewöhnt bin). 

Wahrscheinlichkeit ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Zum einen schätze ich mal, dass Leute mit einem besserem Equip, ähnliche Charakteristika aufweisen werden hinsichtlich Klassen/Rollen verständnis, Erfahrung in Inis, intuitives miteinanderspielen,etc... 

Natürlich bin ich nicht unfroh, grün/blaue Leute nicht mehr durchzuschleifen. Aber es macht einen Unterschied, ob dies praktisch wie früher fast immer die Regel war oder so wie heute wo ich mit ein paar 4000er in ocu hero gelandet bin, die zunächst die ini leaven wollten. Kurz gesagt, dass die ini jetzt "idiotensicher" ist und es hat mich dann auch gefreut, das nötigste zu erklären und war mal nicht angepisst schon wieder mit vollnasen in ner ini zu sein. 
--> ist ein Unterschied, ob praktisch jedesmal ein Noob dabei war oder so wie heute nur *eine* unerfahrene Gruppe durch ocu hero.

Auch hoffe ich dass es für die schlechter equippten Leuten besser wird. Natürlich zunächst mal etwas schadenfreude, dass sie nicht mehr soleicht gezogen werden können, aber vorallem andererseits müssen sie auch "mehr" leisten um eine hero zu meistern. Wo früher eher leute dabei waren, die "mangelnde Leistung" auszugleichen, werden sie nun häufiger auf sich allein gestellt sein, was ich hoffe dazu führt, dass sie dann selbst mal nachlesen/selbst begreifen wie die verschiedenen Spielmechaniken funktionieren und somit selbstständig schneller lernen wie man seinen Char/Spielweise verbessert. Bzw. das diese Spieler nicht so häufig mehr mit Leuten zusammentreffen, die nicht immer die Geduld mitbringen, die sie gern wünschten.

--> Also aufgrund dem matching der leute, hab ich es bislang so erlebt, eher in grps mit Leute zu kommen, die meiner Spielweise/erfahrung gut passen.

Wenn es aus irgendeinem Grund 3.3 zurückgepatched werden müsste, dann würd ich auf alles andere was 3.3. brachte wie die neuen kewlen 5er inis, icc, etc. am ehesten verzichten wollen. Aber wow ohne diesem neuen Tool könnte will ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Dezember 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Also ich finds bisher echt klasse!



Ich auch. Endgeil.


----------



## Fleder (11. Dezember 2009)

finde es auch an sich super. gute idee um auch mal die älteren inis, die sonst vernachlässigt wurden, weil keiner sie mehr spielen wollte, wiederzubeleben.

allerdings dauerte es gestern mit meinem 33er heiler schon über 30minuten eine gruppe zu finden. mit höheren chars ging es allerdings relativ zügig.

was ich jedoch in frage stelle sind die item belohnungen, habe mit meinem heiler eine blaue halskette mit nur ausdauer bekommen, der mage in der gruppe eine mit wille int und ausdauer. ziemlich fragwürdig wie ich finde.

aber gut, vorher bekam man gar nichts, noch nichteinmal zusatz gold/ep.

man sieht zwar, wenn man mit der maus auf das sng icon geht wieviele schon angemeldet sind, jedoch leider nicht weviele insgesamt, was ich recht schade finde. auch für gruppenquests kann ich nun keine leute mehr suchen, das sollten sie noch einbinden.

ansonsten eine sehr gelungene aktualisierung des sng tools, danke.


----------



## teroa (11. Dezember 2009)

tool ist ganz nett aber die frostamrekn sind zu viel des guten..


----------



## Aratos (11. Dezember 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern in PDC nonhero einen Disco vor dem Ritter und als ich wieder im Spiel war, war ich nicht mehr in der Gruppe. Hab jetzt aber keine Ahnung ob mich die Gruppe so schnell ersetzt hat oder das automatisch nach einem Disco passiert.



Da wurdest du wohl ersetzt.

Also ich war auch in einer RND-Gruppe und habe nen relog durchgeführt.
War danach immernoch in der Gruppe.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (11. Dezember 2009)

hi,

bisher 40 Runs, alles wie beim alten! nur eins ist mist:

Als Heiler kann ich garnicht so schnell auf ok klicken, wie ich mich für eine Ini qualifiziere!

cc


----------



## Leviathan666 (11. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue Tool auch 1a!
Du kannst dich für bestimmte Instanzen eintragen und nebenbei ein bisschen farmen gehen. Wenn es soweit ist erscheint ein Fenster (wie eben dieses vom BG) ob du Instanz XY betreten möchtest. Prompt wirst du hingeportet und es kann losgehen. Am Schluss kannst du dich auch wieder rausporten lassen und bist genau da wo du vorher warst.

Da realmübergreifend, finden sich selbst zu ungewönhlichen Zeiten Gruppen für Instanzen. 

DANKE BLIZZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanarook (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Mal abgesehen davon, ob jemand jetzt nur tolle oder schlechte Gruppen findet (denn da hat nunmal auch jeder seine ganz eigene Definition)...

Blizzard hat meiner Meinung nach mit diesem Tool Ihr Meisterstück abgeliefert. Sie haben das eliminiert, was stellenweise den Leute die "nur mal kurz" Zeit für ne Instanz hätten aber nie ne Gruppe gefunden haben endlich Tür und Tor geöffnet auch diesen Content zügig zu erleben.

Für ambitioniertere Spieler ist es nun endlich kein Problem mehr aufgrund von einem mangelnden Tank oder Heiler an Marken und Setteile zu kommen etc. pp.

Ich begrüße diesen Schritt und freue mich auf viele weitere Random-Gruppen. Hatte nämlich bisher auch nur sehr nette und freundliche Gruppen.

LG
Tanarook

PS: Die Aushilfsforen-Kraft, die meinte man könne nicht ignoriert werden, möge das doch mal testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer schön die Netiquette wahren.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

grimrott schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings extrem lächerlich finde, ist die Tatsache das da ernsthaft noch Menschen auf den Servern rumhängen die NICHTS vom neuen LFG Tool wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja... ich stell mir manchmal auch die Frage, ob das mit dem neuen Tool irgendwie an manchen Leuten vorbeigegangen ist. Bin gestern auch gerade aus ner Ini raus, werfe kurz einen Blick in den Handelschannel und lese die Nachricht "suchen tank für pdc hero".
Mit dem neuen Tool sollte das ja inzwischen eigentlich nicht mehr so das Thema sein :-) .


----------



## Rygel (11. Dezember 2009)

kann es sein, dass man den LFG-chatkanal jetzt nur noch in hauptstädten benutzen/sehen kann?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Dezember 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass man den LFG-chatkanal jetzt nur noch in hauptstädten benutzen/sehen kann?




Ja... der funzt jetzt nur in Hauptstädten. Blizzard wollte damit wohl vermeiden, dass man dafür den Handelschannel missbraucht :-) .


----------



## Imanewbie (11. Dezember 2009)

was ich so mitbekommen hab ist es jetzt einfach n 2er handelschannel ob er wirklich nur in den Städten geht hab ich aber leider noch nicht getestet. 

mfg


----------



## itismenotyou (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das Tool auch spitze, wobei ich mich noch nicht getraut habe wieder zu heilen, die Gruppen rasen durch die Inis^^, gestern waren wir in 15 min komplett durch Burg HEro durch.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das alle in der Gruppe so ca. den gleichen Level am Equip hatten und auch der Schaden/bzw. Dmg war eng aneinander.

Wunsch: Bitte auch so eine Suchfunktion für die Weekly Quest!! Aus meiner Gilde waren schon fast alle und ich finde keine Gruppe *schluchz*

Ansonsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Suuuppppiiii


----------



## Eyoda (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin absolut begeistert von dem Tool, zwar hatte ich als Heiler recht selten das Problem eine Gruppe zu finden, aber durch das neue Tool spare ich mir wirklich Zeit, da ich mich immer breitschlagen ließ nach anderen Mitspielern zu suchen und auch zum Portalstein zu reisen.
Auch das nachholen von Personen funktioniert super, wurden gestern durch den Zufall in Halle der Reflexionen (Entschuldigung wenn die Übersetzung nicht immer stimmt, aber ich spiele auf Englisch und weiß meist nicht wie es von Blizzard übersetzt wird) gesteckt. Es kam bei den ersten Bossen gleich wiederholt zum Wipe, bis wir uns eine Taktik zurechtgelegt hatten und so unsere eigenen Erfahrungen machten (begeistert mich am meisten, da ich erst mit WotLk angefangen habe und normalerweise alle sofort wissen was wo zu machen ist).
Nun ja, einige hatten nicht so viel Geduld, da sie schnell durchwollten, was aber kein Problem war, da das Tool uns eifrig neue und auch sehr bereichernde Spieler lieferte. So dass wir es schafften die Instanz durchzubekommen (hab den erfolg leider nicht bekommen, da ich beim weglaufen gestorben bin um den Tank hoch zu heilen, so konnte er als einziger flüchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war knapp aber geschafft).
Danach hatte ich noch eine Gruppe im alten Königreich, und das lief wie Schrödingers Katze (die Gegner waren quasi gleichzeitig Lebendig und Tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Zeitdifferenz so gering das sie vernachlässigt werden kann).
Das einzig negative was mir auffiel, das ich seit dem Patch als Heiler (das erste mal seitdem ich Spiele) ständig die Boss-Aggro bekomme, aber das muss ich mit nem Addon noch mal überprüfen was dort schief läuft.

Nun komme ich aber zu dem Punkt der mich am meisten begeistert:

Ich habe seit ewig und drei Tagen einen Druiden rumliegen, da meine Priesterin mein erster Charakter war, ich aber feststellen musste das mir der Druide besser liegt.
Dieser lag brach, da mir das lvl'n keine Freude machte. Mittlerweile Twinken nicht mehr so viele Leute und ich fand keine rechte Gruppe um zu lernen wie man Tanked.
Mit dem neuen Tool probierte ich nun meinen Twink aus, und das Tool suchte mir von meinem und anderen Servern Leute im selben Level (42) und steckte uns in eine Instanz. Es war super mal ohne hohen Char dabei mal eine Instanz zu spielen wie sie gedacht war. Auch macht sich das Tool Gedanken was man machen soll.
So steckte es uns mit Lvl 42 in Maraudon. Bei dem Lvl wäre keiner von uns auf die Idee gekommen solch eine Instanz zu machen, aber wir mussten dabei gar nicht die volle Instanz durchlaufen, sondern nur bis zum zweiten Boss kommen. Es war riesig. Klar wir starben am Anfang öfter, aber dann fing jeder an sich Gedanken zu machen. Ich lernte wie ich effektiv antankte (das Wort muss komplett falsch sein). Unsere Heilerin lernte den Abstand zu halten und Mana einzuteilen. Und unsere DD's merken das sie nicht sofort draufhauen oder immer Gruppenschaden machen durften, sondern überlegt auf die Gegner gehen mussten die ich vorgab.(Hab mir aus Priestererfahrung die Symbole zu nutze gemacht, die man setzen kann. Ok die Reihenfolge kenne ich nicht da sie für mich nie relevant war aber wir haben uns eine eigene Reihenfolge und Bedeutung ausgedacht.)
darüber hinaus schaffte jeder von uns ein komplettes Level mit der Instanz.
Ich weiß das viele einfach schnell vorwärts kommen möchten aber für mich ist es wichtig meine Klasse auf dem Weg zu lernen und dies ist mir nun endlich wieder möglich, sodass mir das Twinken richtig Spaß bereitet und ich mir denken kann das diejenigen die nun einen Twink spielen, ihr Klasse beherrschen lernen was dem spielen im Endgame nur entgegenkommen kann.

Ich habe den Spaß, dank dieses Tools, wiedergefunden und kann jedem nur empfehlen, wenn er einen Twink oder eine andere Klasse spielen möchte dies ruhig zu machen, es macht wieder richtig Freude. Oh und leer geht eh niemand aus, man bekommt gut Gold und das Item in dem Beutel ist, dem Lvl und der Ausrichtung angepasst, richtig gut. (Die Ausrichtung betone ich deshalb weil ich als Ferral Tanke und immer gute Sachen für diese Skillung bekam unsere Heilerin, auch ein Druide bekam Sachen für ihre Heil-Skillung).

Ich wünsche euch den meisten Spaß bei eurem Spiel (je nachdem was ihr macht). Und vielleicht sehen wir uns demnächst in einer Instanz.

Eyoda (mein Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Patt1981 (11. Dezember 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> <br />hi,<br /><br />bisher 40 Runs, alles wie beim alten! nur eins ist mist:<br /><br />Als Heiler kann ich garnicht so schnell auf ok klicken, wie ich mich für eine Ini qualifiziere!<br /><br />cc<br />


<br /><br /><br />

/SIGN, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.. Aber auch DDs und Tanks finden recht schnell ihre Gruppe.. 

Also ich find das neue Tool Klasse..

Man lernt ne Menge neuer Leute kennen, jeder hat die Chance mitzukommen und man muss gerade nicht erstmal 20 min laufen/fahren oder fliegen, bis man zur Instanz ist. So kann man sich doch auf das wesentliche Konzentrieren.
Es reichte doch schon, dass man zu 30er Zeiten ins Kloster laufen musste^^ Das hat meist wirklich ne halbe Stunde gedauert und meist ist nie einer los, weil die sich dachten, die anderen laufen schon.

Von daher Top-Leistung!

Will wer Freundschaften schließen, einfach mal den normalen Instanzbrowser nutzen oder Freunde zu seinen Randoms mitnehmen.. Ihr glaubt gar net wieviele Leute, mit denen ich nie losgezogen wäre, mich eines besseren belehrt haben. Und letztlich kann man auch mit denen in Kontakt bleiben..

Schade find ichs, dass es einige gibt, die meinen Ocu müssten se gleich leaven, aber egal.. 
Ich lass mir das nicht von denen kaputt machen.. und es gibt eh fast immer sofort ersatz.

Einzige kleine Macke ist das Hoppsen zwischen den 3 neuen Instanzen.. Damit scheint das Tool nicht klar zu kommen.
So wurde der hälfte der Gruppe eine ID verbraten, die andere kam ohne rein.. Es sollten noch keine Bosse liegen, jedoch war die Instanz schon leer. Ist jedoch das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist.

Achja, vergesst bitte Blizz nicht auch im offiziellen Forum zu loben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finds bisher scheiße... schon 30 min drin und bisher keine grp gefunden....

Edit: ha doch sehr nice eben gings und innerhalb von 12 min durch ss gefegt^^

edit: jetzt wollt ich nochmal ss nh/ oder hc gehen was is wieder nur alleine in der grp und der sucht ewig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman666 (11. Dezember 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage : Ihr tut so als ob das Equip gut sein müsste , sonst kick.
> Ihr macht mir Angst , ich wollte wieder neu anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit der Ausrüstung ist nicht so ein großes Problem. Es gibt ja ganz gute handelbare und bei den Rüstmeistern erhältliche epische Sachen. Es ist zwar ein wenig Farmerei, bis man dann halb blau, halb lila ausgerüstet ist. Aber das reicht dann für normale Instanzen aus. Bin auch mit gerade mal Itemlevel 200 durch die drei neuen Fünferinstanzen durch.
Und wenn alle Charaktere nur mäßig ausgerüstet sind, dann geht man halt etwas langsamer und vorsichtiger vor.

Zu denen, die sich über zu wenig Kommunikation beklagen, die Instanzen sind so kompakt, da ist kaum Zeit für große Dialoge. Aber wenn man selber mal was einstreut, dann tauen andere Spieler auch mal auf.

Ach ja, zu den Leuten, die lange warten müssen. Das liegt halt einfach daran, daß es zu viele DDs gibt. Unser Tank meinte auch, er würde mit seinem Hexer praktisch nicht in die heroischen Instanzen kommen. Aber das Problem ist global, da muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beissen oder selber Tank / Heiler spielen.


----------



## Agyros (11. Dezember 2009)

> Ich geh also in die suche, 1 sec später gruppe voll, ladebalken für eine der neuen inis kam. Aber da ich ja ID hatte konnte ich da nicht rein und alle standen in dalaran. Hatte dann den 15 minuten buff, bei dem ich nicth mehr in das tool komme.



Für die Random interessiert keine ID, vermutlich war nur der Instanzserver dicht. Nochmal aufs AUge klicken, "in Instanz porten" spammen bis es geht ^^.


----------



## Exeone (11. Dezember 2009)

Finde das tool an und für sich ja auch genial aber manschmal frage ich mich was für komische Leute es doch gibt

Denn ich wurde dumm angemacht weil ich nicht genung dps machen würde  ich meinte ja nur zu ihm das er mal seine Ausrüstung anschauen sollte und dann meine das ist ja wohl normal das ich dann nur 1,6 k mache. 

Er meinte dann das ich alles sockeln soll dann krieg ich ca 800 dps mehr aber daüfr fehlt mir das geld und ausserdem warum soll ich für teuer geld die sachen sockeln wenn ich jede woche neue klamotten bekomme.

als ich dann noch sagte das mir die dps egal sind fand der eine das nur lustig und der andere meinte das sein Raid das nicht egal wäre und das ich ein komischer typ sei..


Was für Vollpfosten sinnd das eigentlich die nur auf dem Penismeter schauen klar für die ganzen Raid inies scheint wohl dps wichtig zu sein aber meine fresse ich gehe nicht raiden werde es auch nie tun und fpr heroes brauceh ich keine 10 k dps pro Sekunde.

Das neue tool gefällt mir sehr gut aber ich habe keine lust mich mit soclen spacken abzugeben dafür ist mir mein geld und meine zeit viel zu schade


----------



## Morgolosch (11. Dezember 2009)

*Looking for Group, Wie findet Ihr das neue Tool?*

Ich schaute auf meinen Bildschirm und zack... da war es

Augen aufmachen hilft dabei


----------



## Skum (11. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, am Wochenende wird dann mal das LFR Tool ausprobiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sind die raids jez auf realmpool weit? dachte nur die normalen inis.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Dezember 2009)

Also mit meinem Level 70er Schurken habe ich leider noch keine 
Gruppe über das Tool gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Dezember 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also mit meinem Level 70er Schurken habe ich leider noch keine
> Gruppe über das Tool gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




komisch wo doch alle gerade ihre twinks leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (12. Dezember 2009)

> Was für Vollpfosten sinnd das eigentlich die nur auf dem Penismeter schauen klar für die ganzen Raid inies scheint wohl dps wichtig zu sein aber meine fresse ich gehe nicht raiden werde es auch nie tun und fpr heroes brauceh ich keine 10 k dps pro Sekunde.



Mal ehrlich ... ich hab bei meinem Heiler Recount eigentlich während der Ini meistens ausgeblendet, weil mich DPS und sonstige Werte nen scheiss interessieren, solang man die Ini packen kann. Gucke anschliessend oder wenns Probleme gibt aber gern mal rein um zu schauen wo es hakt und das können auch schonmal die DPS sein.

Is gibt schon ne Handvoll Stellen in HCs, wo es "nicht schön" ist, wenn die DDs nur 1.6k Schaden machen und es durchaus zu nem Wipe führen kann.  Kein Problem, wenn einer die anderen dann wieder rausreisst - aber sonst wird der fehlende Schaden mal eben auf die Schultern des Heilers und des Tanks gepackt. Wenn die dann auch keine VZ und Steine haben ... viel Erfolg.
Frag mal nen Heiler, der aus pdc hc noch das ein oder andere Teil brauchen kann, wieviel Spaß es da macht wenn zuwenig dmg rüberkommt. Mit passendem EQ ists egal, aber dann braucht man da höchstens noch die Marken ...
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man immer denken "schafft man die Ini, wenn ALLE auf einem Stand sind".


----------



## Zylenia (12. Dezember 2009)

Wenn er 1,6 k Dps  fährt,soll das nicht reichen für eine Hero?
Das reicht locker,er könnte sogar noch weniger machen würd es reichen.
Wenn man frisch 80 ist macht man halt nicht mehr,weiss noch früher ganz am Anfang von WotLK ,suchen DD s mindestens 1,5 k Dps.
Wurde später denn immer höher gestuft,nun muss man für ne popelige Hero schon 5 k dps fahren, damit es ja keine Herausfoderung ist und nur schnell die Marken abfarmt. Und frisch 80 er werden ausgelacht wegen 1,6 k Dps ? Traurig,sag ich da nur.


----------



## Thufeist (12. Dezember 2009)

Die neue Suchfunktion finde ich auch sehr angenehm, das man aber mit Leuten auf gleichen Equipstand in eine Gruppe kommt, kann ich nicht bestätigen..
War heute mit meinem Schamanen in den neuen Instanzen und da waren Leute bei die noch Blaue Items hatten, mein Schami trägt aber schon Itemlevel 219/226/232/245..


----------



## Treni (12. Dezember 2009)

ich finds net so dolle,
wird alles viel zu einfach in wow.

jetzt braucht man ja netmal mehr zur ini anreisen...


gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (12. Dezember 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> jetzt braucht man ja netmal mehr zur ini anreisen...
> gefällt mir nicht


naja,das ist mir ein rätsel wie man so etwas schlecht finden kann,wenn man automatisch dahin geportet wird,viele(nicht alle)haben eh immer gewartet bis sich 2 von 5 dummen zum Porstein bemüht haben,um dann geportet zu werden.


----------



## Nebola (12. Dezember 2009)

Also vor dem Patch hatte ich keine Lust mit meinem Tank Pala zuspielen, Pdk war noch net so angesagt da mir bisschen Equip fehlte und Heros hatte ich keine lust zu, da die Items für Eroberungs Marken nicht mehr zugebrauchen waren.

Also hatte ich nur mit Mage gespielt, und ich hatte am Wochende "nur" 40 Triumph Marken geschafft.
PDK 10 und 25 | Archa und Ony 10 und 25 + Hero Daily.

Jetzt habe ich gestern in ca. 6 Std mit meinem Pala über das LFG Tool 100 Triumph Marken gefarmt und habe wieder Spaß am Tanken =)

Und meine Gruppe war richtig gut, ich habe 5 Std mit der gleichen Grp gefarmt und durch das momentane Equip der Leute kann man inis wie HDB z.B. in ca 15-17 Minuten durchlaufen.

Also ich finde das ist seit langem das beste was Blizzard je ins Spiel brachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosaik (14. Dezember 2009)

So danke für die Antworten und Eindrücke.

Für die Suche nach Gruppen egal ob Zufällige oder Spezifische, gefällt mir das Tool wie beschrieben wirklich gut.
1. Rollen sind klar
2. man wird geportet hin und zurück
3. man muss nicht selber suchen
4. gibt auch noch Belohnungen und Buff für rnd

Was mir nicht so richtig gefällt ist der Schlachtzug Browser, ich habe immer mal gerne nach Gruppen geschaut und die Leader angesprochen...Das geht jetzt nicht mehr oder sehe ich das falsch...


----------



## yxc.net (14. Dezember 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ... was passiert denn wenn man über die neue gruppensuche die "daily" (also die erste zufällige heroische instanz) abschließt? mann bekommt zwei marken gutgeschrieben und das wars?



Willst du noch ein Orden?

yxc


----------



## Altenaar (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man mit einer eigenen Gruppe in eine Instanz will ohne das LfG Tool zu benutzen wird man dann eig auch reingeportet?


----------



## Anburak-G (18. Dezember 2009)

Also bisher hatte ich bei rnd suche auch imemr leute die etwa meinen Itemlevel hatten, aber heute hatten wir nen frisch 80ger Tank...

Lief zwar glatt, aber komisch war's schon^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (18. Dezember 2009)

hi,
ich finde das lfg tool echt klasse...hatte mit meinem pala tank bis jetzt auch immer sehr gute / nette gruppen

so soll es sein und so macht es spass :-)


----------



## Dirfska (18. Dezember 2009)

Altenaar schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einer eigenen Gruppe in eine Instanz will ohne das LfG Tool zu benutzen wird man dann eig auch reingeportet?


Wenn Du Dich mit der vollen Gruppe für eine Ini anmeldest ja :>

Ich find das Tool auch klasse bisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelory (18. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

ich finde das Tool echt Klasse! Dauert bei meinem Main (Heal/Tank) keine 10 Sekunden bis ich in der Ini stehe. Bei meinem Twink (79 und DD) dauert es je nach Tageszeit zwischen 5 und 15 Minuten.

Ich bin allerdings einer dieser "Glückspilze" die oft in Gruppen landen, wo die Leute nicht viel zusammen bekommen. Ich hab das Tool schon ziemlich oft benutzt und leider erst 3 oder 4 Gruppen erwischt, mit den es sich entspannt spielen lassen hat (damit meine ich nicht in 5 Minuten durch die Ini rushen). Überwiegend bin ich leider mit Leuten unterwegs, die entwerder keinen schimmer von der Ini haben, gepflegt auf Bosstaktiken pfeifen oder Movement krüppel sind. Aber das ist halt Glückssache, und ich hab eh einen "Schattenaccount" ^^

Nichts desto trotz bin ich begeistert von dem Tool! Daumen hoch!

Grüße


----------



## Skyliner23 (18. Dezember 2009)

Jo das Tool ist echt Klasse, selbst als DD hat man recht fix ne Gruppe gefunden. 
Das mit dem Itemlevel kann ich so nicht unbedingt bestätigen, mir kam es irgendwie immer so vor als würden 2 Leute richtig gut Equipet sein und die anderen eher im unteren durchschnittsbreich (naxx10/25) sein. Mein "persönlicher" Tank und ich (Warlock) haben größtenteils 245er Sachen, in den meisten Inis hatte der Rest 219/226er Sachen an und IMMER war mindestens ein DD hinter dem Tank im DPS bzw. Gesamtschaden, okay ist nen Bärchen der auchnoch Skill hat^^ Außnahmen gab es bei mir eigentlich erst um 2 Uhr Nachts weil dann eher weniger "Casuals" unterwegs sind. Ärgerlich wird es erst wenn man DD's bei hat die ganze 700DPS am Boss fahren und mich dann hinweisen, dass ich dem Tank die Aggro nicht klauen soll.
Eine richtig schlechte Gruppe hab ich bisher jedoch nicht erwischt, aber bei mindestens jeder 2. Ini hat einer gesagt das er entweder frisch 80 ist oder es nur ein Twink sei der nicht so oft gespielt wird. 

Fazit: Bisher eigentlich immer Recht gute Gruppen (okay manchmal muss man Schaden für 2 machen aber wenn interessiert das schon in ner Hero?!) und vorallem freundliche Leute dabei gehabt was mich doch sehr verwundert hat.

mfg
Viktor


----------



## sylania (18. Dezember 2009)

Also wieso alle von dem neuen Tool so schwärmen ist mir ein Rätsel, Spieler hauen einfach ab würfeln einfach bedarf ohne need zu haben und so weiter.

Das der Gearscore verglichen wird bezweifle ich , ich war gestern mit meinem T9 Healschamanen in HdR und bekam nen, mehr Blau wie Episch equipten Tank vor die Nase gesetzt. Drei wipes bei der ersten gruppe und ich war weg, einfach nur peinlich sich so equipt in einer sollchen ini anzumelden.

Also mein Fazit ist bisher das das neue lfg Tool müll ist, lieber länger suchen und die spieler vieleicht ein wenig kennen. Ich werde defenitiv das tool für Raids nicht nutzen.


----------



## Zangor (18. Dezember 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> ...einfach nur peinlich sich so equipt in einer sollchen ini anzumelden.



Vielleicht war das sein Zufallsdungeon.


----------



## Zwizazadera (18. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Er meinte dann das ich alles sockeln soll dann krieg ich ca 800 dps mehr aber daüfr fehlt mir das geld und ausserdem warum soll ich für teuer geld die sachen sockeln wenn ich jede woche neue klamotten bekomme.




Tjo der Vollpfosten bist ja wohl du ! Nicht gesockelt und nicht Verzaubert gehört sofort gekickt aus der Grp. ! 
Wenn jeder so denken würde wie du wo kommen wir da hin ?! Man soll IMMER dass Optimum aus seinem
Equip das man hat raus holen dazu ghört auch Blaues Equip zu Sockeln und VZ drauf zu ballern.

Warum sollte man dann so einen Faulen und Geizigen Sack wie dich durch ne Ini 
Schleifen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Piposus (18. Dezember 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Tjo der Vollpfosten bist ja wohl du ! Nicht gesockelt und nicht Verzaubert gehört sofort gekickt aus der Grp. !
> Wenn jeder so denken würde wie du wo kommen wir da hin ?! Man soll IMMER dass Optimum aus seinem
> Equip das man hat raus holen dazu ghört auch Blaues Equip zu Sockeln und VZ drauf zu ballern.
> 
> ...


Gehts noch? Er bezahlt doch 13 Euro pro Monat und will nur für sein Ego spielen (wie viele seit WotNoobK). Die Gruppe an sich ist ein lästiges Gerinsel, welches er leider für seine neuen Epixx braucht.

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie auslöffeln.


----------



## Talamaria (18. Dezember 2009)

Also ich sehe das Tool mit gemischten Gefühlen.

Buffed hat es für meine Verhältnisse, sprich meine Erfahrungen bislang mit dem Tool schon richtig beschrieben.

Es gab bei mir (leider selten) entweder Gruppen die in 10-20 Minuten souverän durch die Ini gerauscht sind und dann (leider häufiger) gruppen die sich schon vor dem ersten Boss aufgelöst hatten, da man am Trash gewiped ist.

Beim Rumfragen hab ich schon rausgehört, daß ich dann schon eine Pechsträhne gehabt haben muß mit 8 von 10 wirklich schlechten Gruppen aber das sorgt dann leider schon für Vorurteile. Und da war es auch egal, ob ich mit meiner Holypriest drinne war oder mit meinem Schurken.

Ein dickes Plus bekommt das Tool von mir, wegen der Tatsache, daß ich Gildenintern in eine Ini direkt porten kann.

Mein Fazit ist, daß ich das Tool nicht gerne für eine Random-Gruppensuche nutze, aber Gildenintern sehr gerne.

Grüße,
Tala


----------



## swizzly22 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich persönlich finde es mühsam mit dem Tool nach Grp zu suchen. 

Mit einem meiner Twinks, der gerade 80 geworden ist, ist es dank 4 Erbstücken (die haben Gegenstandsstufe 1...)nicht mal möglich pdc non hero grps zu suchen, heisst, ich muss entweder meine erbstücke rausschmeissen oder erst mal HdB nh usw. farmen bis ich blaues equip habe.  Vor dem Patch bin ich mit 78 in pdc nionhero gruppe eingeladen worden und war ohne wipe und anständigem dmg durchgekommen.

Summa Summarum belibt einem nichts anderes übrig als den Handelschannel zuzuspammen, was ja vor 3.3 schon rege genutzt wurde, nun aber anstelle vom DungeonFinder genutzt wird. Oder man wartet mal ne 1h bis eventuell mal ein Treffer erfolgt.

Gruss
Gianni


----------



## alleswirdgut (18. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen sind überwiegend positiv, jedoch muss ich beobachten, dass immer mehr Leute überheblich werden, weil sie nun mit einem Equip > 232 herumlaufen und sich für die 1337-Spieler vor dem Herrn halten. Wenn der Tank trotz hohem eq noch nicht einmal beim Trash die Aggro halten kann und dann den DDs die Schuld gibt, ist für mich der Spaß vorbei. Und dann gibt es noch die DPS-Fetischisten, die auf Teufel komm raus auf DPS-Rate hochhalten, sich deshalb beim Boss nicht bewegen und maulen, wenn sie Rep-Kosten haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut, ich denke, dass hier alle ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben, aber man kann wohl gar nicht oft genug daran erinnern, dass WOW ein Spiel ist und nicht in Stress ausarten sollte.


----------



## Thoranis (18. Dezember 2009)

Als Dudu Heal keine 3 Min. Invite

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=4477

nach mehr als 25 Rnd Grp

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=49912

Mobsiger Streuner bekommen ^^^war wohl einer mit der / der erste auf Gilneas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Frohe Weihnachten WoW´ler


----------



## alleswirdgut (18. Dezember 2009)

swizzly22 schrieb:


> Mit einem meiner Twinks, der gerade 80 geworden ist, ist es dank 4 Erbstücken (die haben Gegenstandsstufe 1...)nicht mal möglich pdc non hero grps zu suchen, heisst, ich muss entweder meine erbstücke rausschmeissen oder erst mal HdB nh usw. farmen bis ich blaues equip habe.



Dann schmeiss die Erbstücke doch raus. Mit Level 80 haben sie ja sozusagen ihre Pflicht erfüllt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hylianlink (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bisher durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Seit dem Patch bin ich immer zumindest in eine Random-Hero pro Tag gegangen und habe dort nur "gute" Gruppen erwischt. (keine Wipes, keine komischen Leute...)

Der erste eher negative Moment war gestern Abend dann in den HdR non-hero. (Wollte da mal wegen des Tankschildes anklopfen^^) 
Zwar bin ich (Def-Krieger) hinter einem DK 2. im Gesamtschaden, aber es ist halt "nur" non-hero und die ersten beiden Bosse liegen, so what?

Dann kommt aber der Auftritt unseres Jägerleins: Er/Sie hat bisher nichtmal 1000dps gefahren, läuft dann beim Arthas-Event trotz Warnung mal GANZ weit voraus (also hinter die erste Eisbarriere, bevor diese erscheint), und schafft es dann tatsächlich noch ganz links irgendwo herunterzufallen, und das auch noch ohne zu sterben! (Schade, währ wenigstens gerecht gewesen...)

Leider schaffen wir zu viert dann die Flucht nicht ganz, worauf Freund Bogenschütze kommentarlos die Gruppe verlässt. 
...

Naja, im Endeffekt halb so wild, da sich sofort Ersatz findet und dann auch die Verfolgung kein Problem mehr ist.

Aber wie gesagt, das war bisher der einzige Spieler, den ich nicht wiedersehen möchte, und eine solche Quote hätte man wohl bei serverreinen Gruppen locker überboten.

Also ich bin mehr als zufrieden! Besonders als Tank steht man innerhalb von 10 Sekunden schon in der Gruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Link


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Dezember 2009)

als  Tank ins LFG tool zu gehn ist göttlich man hat grad mal geklickt da springt schon das erste Fenster auf :3
Genial!

Als DD darfste schon mal 20-30 min  warten aber da werden dann halt Dailys gemacht ist ja nicht so tragisch.


----------



## Uratak (18. Dezember 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Finde das tool an und für sich ja auch genial aber manschmal frage ich mich was für komische Leute es doch gibt
> 
> Denn ich wurde dumm angemacht weil ich nicht genung dps machen würde ich meinte ja nur zu ihm das er mal seine Ausrüstung anschauen sollte und dann meine das ist ja wohl normal das ich dann nur 1,6 k mache.
> 
> ...



Du machst 1.6k DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Ich weis nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Meine Tanks machen 2.4k - 2.8k DPS. Das sind die komischen Typen auf denen die Gegner immer rumhauen.

Der Begriff "Vollpfosten" trifft Dich in diesem Moment vermutlich selber kritisch. Als DMG Dealer ist es nunmal Deine Aufgabe "Schaden" zu machen - nicht 10k und nicht 1.6k, aber 3-4 solltest Du schonmal gebacken bekommen. Das ganze hier ist ein Spiel und würde ich Deinen Char in der "Random Daily" treffen, könntest Du nach 15min eine neue suchen können. Mit dem Gedanken zu Leben "Morgen droppt ja was besseres", bist Du einer der "Hartz IV Empfänger" des WoW. Nichts investieren, nichts leisten aber dick kassieren. Wir lieben Leute wie Dich.


----------



## J_0_T (18. Dezember 2009)

swizzly22 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es mühsam mit dem Tool nach Grp zu suchen.
> 
> Mit einem meiner Twinks, der gerade 80 geworden ist, ist es dank 4 Erbstücken (die haben Gegenstandsstufe 1...)nicht mal möglich pdc non hero grps zu suchen, heisst, ich muss entweder meine erbstücke rausschmeissen oder erst mal HdB nh usw. farmen bis ich blaues equip habe.  Vor dem Patch bin ich mit 78 in pdc nionhero gruppe eingeladen worden und war ohne wipe und anständigem dmg durchgekommen.
> 
> ...



Erbstücke raus, normale nordend inis machen für die freien slots... danach einige heros und dann sollte es klappen.

Aber man sollte sich net wundern wenn einem bestimmte dinge verschlossen bleiben wenn man sich gear technisch  net anpassen tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2009)

So als kleiner Tipp:
In den neuen 5er Heros mach ich als Heiler an Bossen nebenbei 1,5k - 2k DPS ;D Da sollte ein reiner DD auch etwas mehr machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten weiterhin durchweg gute Erfahrungen mit meinen Gruppen gehabt. Gestern bei dem letzten Boss in der Seelenschmiede musste ich zwar ein wenig den Kopf schütteln, weil ich während des Kampfes in etwa gleich viel Schaden wie der Tank bekommen habe (DMG-Stop? Was ist das? ^^), aber war trotzdem recht lustig und mal anspruchsvoll zu überleben ;D


----------



## alleswirdgut (18. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> Du machst 1.6k DPS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben! Es ist ein Spiel! Und kein DD wird mit 3-4 kdps Level 80! Um diesen Schaden zu erreichen, muss man schon eine Menge Heros mitgenommen haben. Also halt mal den Ball flach.

Im übrigen spricht dein Urteil über Hartz-IV-Empfänger Bände!


----------



## Uratak (18. Dezember 2009)

alleswirdgut schrieb:


> Eben! Es ist ein Spiel! Und kein DD wird mit 3-4 kdps Level 80! Um diesen Schaden zu erreichen, muss man schon eine Menge Heros mitgenommen haben. Also halt mal den Ball flach.
> 
> Im übrigen spricht dein Urteil über Hartz-IV-Empfänger Bände!



Das einzige was Bände spricht ist Deine Aussage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles wird gut - man muss es nur verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3k DPS sind mit Level 80 in keinster Weise unrealistisch. Du solltest Deinen Ball mal lieber wieder aufpumpen!


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2009)

Jägertwink frisch 80, Levelequip, 80er Puppe 1,6k DPS.
Nach ungefähr drei Tagen und diversen PDC Runs 2,5k am Boss.

Bei den momentanen Möglichkeiten an Equip zu kommen ist 1,6k DPS wirklich recht wenig, vor allem, wenn man mit dem Vorsatz "warum verzaubern und sockeln, gibt ja eh bald was neues" in so eine Instanz geht. Du gehst also fest davon aus, dass dich jemand durchschleift, denn irgendwie musst du ja an Equip kommen, das du dann verzaubern und sockeln würdest.

Geh mal mit 3 1,6k DPS DDs in die PDC Hero oder in die neuen 5er Heros. Ich vermute ganz stark, dass nicht ein einziger Boss fallen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den alten Heros sollte das reichen, ja, aber ich vermute, dass du in den neuen warst.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (18. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema Sockelung und Verzauberung, was weiter oben angesprochen wurde, wollte ich auch noch was loswerden. Sobald man die Stufe 80 erreicht sollte man wirklich darauf achten, sein Equip so früh wie möglich zu verzaubern. Ok... bei blauem Equip würde ich jetzt wirklich noch nicht die derbsten Verzauberungen draufhauen aber es gibt ja auch Möglichkeiten akzeptable Verzauberungen auf sein Equip zu machen und noch nicht so viele Mats fressen. Und wenn man in einer Gilde ist, sollte man eigentlich immer jemanden dabei haben, der einen der vorhandenen Berufe ausübt. Und in Gilden ist es meist so (zumindest in meiner Gilde) dass die Mats in der Gildenbank für die Gilde gedacht sind. Wenn man einen Verzauberer dann lieb fragt knallt er einem auch sicherlich die VZ auf irgendein Item drauf. Genauso verhält es sich in meiner Gilde auch mit den Juwelen. Jeder kauft sich für seine Hero Marken die Edelsteine, die er gerade selber braucht oder die gerade rar in der Gildenbank sind und wenn jemand was braucht, bekommt er es von unseren Juwelenschleifern geschliffen. Selbiges gilt für in unserer Gilde für alle Berufe.

Es gibt sicherlich auch Gilden, die das alles etwas anders handhaben und ihre Gildenbank auch nicht jedem Mitglied zur Verfügung stellen. In meiner Gilde hat jeder vollen Zugriff auf das Bankfach und bis heute hat sich das Vertrauen in die Mitglieder voll ausgezahlt. Die Rechte die jeder inne hat, hat bisher noch niemand ausgenutzt.

Wenn man sich also eine passende Gilde sucht, in der nicht nur egoisten drin sind, dann bekommt man auch seine Items verzaubert und gesockelt, auch wenn man nicht so viel Kohle hat.

Das ganze ist zum eigentlichen Thema vllt. ein wenig offtopic, aber da es ein wenig weiter oben angesprochen wurde, wollte ich einfach mal kurz was dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## alleswirdgut (18. Dezember 2009)

Uratak schrieb:


> 3k DPS sind mit Level 80 in keinster Weise unrealistisch.


Kommt auf den DPS-Meter an. Wenn Du den selbst hinfrickelst, dann vielleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uratak (18. Dezember 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Geh mal mit 3 1,6k DPS DDs in die PDC Hero oder in die neuen 5er Heros. Ich vermute ganz stark, dass nicht ein einziger Boss fallen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt halt mal den Ball flach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann ist der Tank od. der Heiler schuld!

Ist wie im RL. War auch letztens mit einer kaputten Jeans und nem ausgefransten Pulli bei nem Bewerbungsgespräch. Der Typ nennt sich Chef und hat mir gesagt "Junge, bist Du Dir selber nicht mehr wert?" - Voll der Assi! Dabei bin ich immer bemüht pünktlich zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Edit @ alleswirdgut - Alles wird gut!


----------



## swizzly22 (18. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Erbstücke raus, normale nordend inis machen für die freien slots... danach einige heros und dann sollte es klappen.
> 
> Aber man sollte sich net wundern wenn einem bestimmte dinge verschlossen bleiben wenn man sich gear technisch  net anpassen tut
> 
> ...



Ich wundere mich allersgings schon dass es verschlossen ist, denn um die Erbstücke wirklich ersetzten zu können reicht der blaue Müll eben nicht aus, da braucht es schon Epics, nur Dummerweise komm ich in diese Inis net rein (also mit dem Suchsystem wohlbemerkt)

Und wenn das Suchsystem doch noobs mit noobs verkuppelt dann soll es doch offen sein können die ja wipen gehen ;-)


----------



## Skyliner23 (18. Dezember 2009)

Erbstücke gegen nen paar grüne sachen auf item lvl 170 (oder so) anziehen die man billig im ah bekommt. steigert den item lvl durchschnitt enorm, in der ini dann wieder die erbstücke anziehen und schon ist man glücklich^^


----------



## Hexold (18. Dezember 2009)

mitm hunter(main): 30-40 min wartezeit
mitm dudu(mainspecc/heal): 5-10 min wartezeit
mitm tankspecc(sec) vom dudu(reicht grade so für heros): >10 sec


----------

